# Dog Classes



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello

I'm looking for dog classes in Wolverhampton - or near, for my 5 year old German Shepherd, Max.

Max is very friendly, but very over-enthusiastic. When he meets dogs, he barks but as soon as he is introduced to them, he just plays and licks them. I want to get to a point where he isn't overly excited by seeing another dog.

I was just wondering is anyone could recommend any classes please?

Thank you
Danielle


----------



## Europet (Jul 3, 2014)

Were you able to get a good dog class for your pet?


----------

